

Potcoin, A New Cryptocurrency To Help Ease The War On Drugs - ibsathish
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/14/help-end-the-war-on-drugs-with-this-new-cryptocurrency/

======
trendspotter
Exchanges where POT is traded:

[https://www.swisscex.com/](https://www.swisscex.com/)

[https://www.mintpal.com/](https://www.mintpal.com/)

[https://cryptorush.in/](https://cryptorush.in/)

[https://bittrex.com/](https://bittrex.com/)

